# SoundStream Reference SS10R Limited 10" Subwoofer Rare Matched Pair - In Box



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Soundstream Reference SS10R Limited 10" Subwoofer RARE Matched Pair in Box | eBay

Not mine


----------

